# Have a "TMI" question to ask that may be a little sensitive re: fetal tissue.



## Bella_Ruze

Ladies,

PLEASE don't read this question if you are squeamish or think that it might bring up uncomfortable feelings and memories for you.... However googling the question I am about to ask does not bring the results that I want (or need) to see............................................

If you have had an early miscarriage (less than 8 weeks) were you able to recognize when you passed the embryonic/fetal tissue? And what did it look like?

I have had lots of clots, but hard to identify what I may/may not have seen when looking at toilet tissue.

Please feel free to PM me if you don't feel comfortable posting here.

I appreciate any information that you can provide.


----------



## im_mi

with my first loss, it was just like a period. i was only 3w5d, though. with my second loss, at 4w6d, i did notice a blob of tissue, definitely not a clot, which i realised was the embryo.

Sorry for your loss, hon. xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

I would recommend posting this (also with a warning) on the MC thread too hun. They will understand, as we do, why you need to ask. I thought I was losing this baby at 6 weeks with bright red blood and one or two flesh coloured clots but scan showed healthy bean at 6 and 8 weeks. My early loss was so long ago and I have blocked it all out, I'm sorry. With Edan, it was medically managed at 10 weeks and the clots were huge but it was clear to see the actual tiny baby at that gestation.

Still hoping for you that this isn't the end :hugs:


----------



## Jem88

When i had a mc at 9 weeks, it started off like a period, with the blood & cramps an i was waitin outside the bathroom i felt like a gush of blood an it felt like a big clot had came out, an when i looked it was actually the baby,it was like flesh/pinky tissue blob thing with a tiny placenta next to it, i was actually shocked at how real it looked.


----------



## lauralora

i had a m/c at six weeks, it started with brown bleeding that quickly turned to red period flowing blood, the hospital did an internal examination on me and removed all the clots so luckily i didnt have the even more horrific experience of passing them down the toilet like many do. but they asked me if i wanted to see what they had taken from me and i said yes, it looked hard, it was a redish, pink ball of tissue, looked absolutley nothing like a baby, but it was beautiful to me :) so really at around 6 weeks your basically looking for a big clot. i had to sign papers to say what i wanted the hospital to do with the remains and i requested they cremated them xx


----------



## dizzy65

with my 3rd loss i had lots of little clots then a big giant one that felt like it was stretching me. and that was what i had gathered was the baby. it was rather grose, and hard to see. i passed it at 7 weeks


----------



## lauraperrysan

at 6 weeks i think i remember passing a flat grape sized sac, didn't see a 'baby' as such, lot's of smaller clots too tho xxx


----------



## allmuddledup

I had an ectopic pregnancy (embryo stopped developing around 6 weeks I think) that passed through naturally... I bled for nearly 3 weeks and had a LOT of large blood clots but never saw any tissue that was identifiable.


----------



## hb1

Hi - I mc at 7-8 weeks - had lots of little clots and one much larger one - couldn't identify anything in this tho. hx


----------



## Bingo

I miscarried at 10 and a half weeks but baby (embryo) had stopped developing at roughly six weeks. I passed a lot of large clots and I passed the sac in the bath which is why I recognised what it was.

After coping with the contractions and pain for 12 hours it suddenly got unbearable so hubby phoned the hospital and was told to take me to A&E. The Dr checked me a couple of times and one of those times she removed some matter which was probably about an inch long which she said would have contained the embryo (it was only six mm so was not seen). It was kind of like grissle and was whitish in colour. I think I continued to bleed for a couple of weeks after the miscarriage. It was very heavy to begin with.

I hope everything is ok with you. Have you seen your Dr for a referal to your early pregnancy unit?


----------



## Adelaide

I couldn't identify the embryo/fetal tissue.
I started bleeding the day before Valentines Day and i'm still bleeding till today and i have just been passing really large clots but there was so much blood i don't think i saw the fetal tissue.
x


----------



## eckarta

For me i started bleeding at about 6 weeks and miscarried a couple days later... i had gotten up to go to the bathroom and to check the bleeding and there was a big clot... i kinda (*TMI im sorry) put it on the toilet paper to see what it was and it was a grey blob of looked like CM... but it was thicker.. it didnt break up like a clot or CM would... and like i said it was a grey like thing... as gross as this sounded i couldnt flush it because that to me was "our baby" so i put it in a baby food jar with water in it... (which it really was a grey color once it got rinsed off.) but i brought it to the cemetary where my grandma is and i dug a little hole and put our baby Sammy in there... it was probably the size of a quarter or 50 cent piece.. so it was big by any means... so yeah its definatly something that you arent use to seeing when it comes out of your body but no there is usually no recognizable parts...


----------

